# [J2EE]Installer Jboss sur Gentoo[résolu]

## Tom_

Hey bonjour  :Smile: 

Pour l'école, j'ai besoin d'installer Jboss sur ma Gentoo ~amd64, et là ca se complique. La situation ne s'est pas améliorée depuis : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-634229-start-0.html

Au niveau de Portage, il n'y pas de Jboss donc je suis allé voir au niveau des overlays Java : là, on a la version 4.0.5 en version source et binaire.

J'ai pas trop envie d'utiliser les overlays Java sur mon système, alors j'ai pris téléchargé les binaires depuis le site web de Jboss et :

- la version-5.1 plante au démarrage

- la version-4.0.5 démarrage niquel  :Smile: 

Est-ce que certains ici utilisent Jboss sur Gentoo ? Si oui, vous avez des conseils sur l'install ?  Comment vous faites ? 

Merci.   :Very Happy: 

edit : en cours on bosse sur la version 5.1 donc j'aimerais bien pouvoir faire tourner cette version. Si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur  :Smile: Last edited by Tom_ on Fri Oct 16, 2009 3:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Ne te casse pas la tête : prends les ebuilds de l'overlay java et tu les mets dans ton overlay local.

----------

## kwenspc

+1 XavierMiller, les overlays sont pas synonymes d'ebuild merdiques. donc avant de partir sur un plan "installe foireuse à la main", ça reste la solution de choix.

----------

## boozo

oué, mais ce n'est pas son pb sur le fond (cf. his post) et je dois reconnaitre que c'est pas sans me faire ch*** également tout ces overlays qui doublonnent, s'obsolétisent sans crier gare et se multiplient comme des p'tit-pain  :Confused: 

Et pis pour avoir la v-5 de jboss avec tout çà ben c'est pas gagné chez nous apparemment en plus... paradoxal non ?!? oO 

- tout rapport avec s/un/des post antérieur de ma part est purement fortuit -

----------

## kwenspc

En même temps les mainteneur d'ebuilds voudraient que ça entre "à terme" dans portage ils colleraient leur ebuild dans le bugzilla et dans l'overlay sunrise. Mais il est vrai que c'est pas une mince affaire que d'insérer un ebuild dans sunrise. (d'où sans doute cette multiplication d'overlay)

----------

## boozo

C'est sûr mais les overlays des projets gentoo officiels c'est pas comme n'importe quel autre soft me semble-t-il - pis bon un serveur applicatif java comme jboss absent de l'arbre offciel ?!? tout de même !  :Shocked: 

----------

## kwenspc

hum et bien de deux choses l'une:

- soit ils n'ont pas assez de dev qui puissent maintenir de tels ebuilds dons l'arbre officiel (vu comment il est compliqué de devenir dev ça se comprend)

- soit les mecs qui font les eubilds pour des softs java codent comme en java  :Laughing:  et du coup ces ebuilds n'auront jamais l'honneur d'entrer dans portage.

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> hum et bien de deux choses l'une:
> 
> - soit ils n'ont pas assez de dev qui puissent maintenir de tels ebuilds dons l'arbre officiel (vu comment il est compliqué de devenir dev ça se comprend)
> 
> - soit les mecs qui font les eubilds pour des softs java codent comme en java  et du coup ces ebuilds n'auront jamais l'honneur d'entrer dans portage.

 

MDR  :Laughing:    Yo !  C'est vendredi !  \o/ 

Bon allez j'arrête de pourrir le topic : dsl Tom_ je --------------><-)))°>---------   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## Tom_

Tout d'abord, merci pour vos réponses.  :Smile: 

On va dire que je ne suis pas le plus grand fan des overlays, mais bon il faut faire parfois.   :Rolling Eyes:  Ici on utilise la version 5 de Jboss, mais peut être que la version 4 est suffisante pour ce qu'on va faire : je pense que je demanderai à mon prof, et au pire j'installerai la version 4. L'ebuild semble relativement complexe (http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/java/browser/java-overlay/www-servers/jboss-bin/jboss-bin-4.0.5.ebuild) ... 

Jboss est un composant important, c'est quand même dommage de ne pas l'avoir dans Portage. Après s'il manque des devs, on ne peut rien y faire ... 

@boozo, aucun soucis, c'est pas important si ca dérive ou troll un peu.   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Il est compliqué oui et non: il fait tout ce qui devrait être fait manuellement pour installer le version binaire de JBoss.

Essais le voir. Je sais pas si il y a un ebuild qui permette de reconstruire JBoss à partir des sources.

----------

## Tom_

Dans l'overlay experimental de Java, il y a un ebuild pour compiler Jboss. Je vais essayer la version binaire ce soir.  :Wink: 

Juste pour savoir : personne ne fait tourner Jboss-5 sur Gentoo ?

----------

## loopx

Hello, 

Je suis pas d'accord avec vous ... Je suis admin JBoss/Linux et nous avont eu des problèmes avec les applications Java.

Le premier problème, c'est le JDK ... avec le portage, je sais pas (c'est du red hat), mais ca met à jour java, puis c'est du packaging donc ca fou des paquet un peu partout (surtout pour jboss ..). Quand on met à jour, il peut y avoir un problème. Si tu veux un truc qui tourne sans problème, je te conseil de télécharger un JDK et de l'installer toi même (fin, limite, le jdk tu peux le prendre via portage) mais ne fais pas ca avec JBoss. JBoss et les dépots, c'est une catastrophe car c'est découpé en rondelle ... Suffi d'un mini problème et paf, un truc qui foire (bon ok, c'est un cas d'école, t'aura certainement pas ce souci).

Ah, j'ai fais mon mémoire sur les serveurs d'application, surtout JBoss et j'ai refais, en deuxième session, l'application java avec EJB3 ... j'avais utilisé "ant-installer" pour créer un tit installateur qui fonctionne sur n'importe quelle plateforme (c'est un .jar exécutable qui décompresse le JBoss ainsi que l'application). En fait, le jboss, tu le télécharge en .zip, tu le décompresse et tu lance soit le ".bat", soit le ".sh" (win/lin). C'est vraiment parfait  :Smile: . Donc, à la deuxième session, me suis pointé avec une clé USB et j'ai fais clique clique, j'ai lancé une console pour y démarrer JBoss, c'est tout  :Smile: . Le java était, bien sur, déjà présent sur les machine (1.5).

EDIT: c'est inutile de compiler JBoss .. prend l'archive zip! Perte de temps... je connais personne qui compile du JBoss ... puis c'est pas du C++, c'est du java/byte code donc, je pense pas que ce soit utile, même si c'est sur du Gentoo ...

----------

## kwenspc

Ok donc c'est bien ça, les mecs qui s'occupent des ebuilds java les codent comme en java.  :Mr. Green:  ---> []

----------

## Tom_

Merci pour vos avis.  :Wink: 

Je vais donc garder mon JBoss que j'ai intallé à la main (hmm juste dézipé en fait  :Very Happy: ), ca ferait l'affaire pour ce semestre.   :Laughing: 

----------

## k-root

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> Juste pour savoir : personne ne fait tourner Jboss-5 sur Gentoo ?

 

juste faire tourner ou utiliser en production et pas seulement pour tester ?

le 5.0 ? oui ..  -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/jboss/files/JBoss/JBoss-5.0.0.GA/jboss-5.0.0.GA.zip/download

comme eselect est notre ami un $JAVA=java dans le run.sh 

pour jboss 5.1 ..si tu as une jvm 1.6 : oui

08:28:34,731 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: IBM J9 VM 2.4,IBM Corporation

08:28:34,731 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Linux 2.6.31.1,amd64

08:29:02,147 INFO  [ServerImpl] JBoss (Microcontainer) [5.1.0.GA (build: SVNTag=JBoss_5_1_0_GA date=200905221634)] Started in 29s:682ms

c`est plus simple avec une jvm 1.6 de tt facon ->  http://www.jboss.org/feeds/post/jboss_as_5_2_and_jdk_support

edit : USE="odbc" emerge -v ibm-jdk-bin ; http://sourceforge.net/projects/jboss/files/JBoss/JBoss-5.1.0.GA/jboss-5.1.0.GA.zip/download

----------

